# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  DIY ground mount for 10kw PV array

## Bywong builder

Its a while since I have been here, but I though I would post this photo of my DIY 10kw ground mount (DIY mount only, the rest was supplied by the installer) to encourage anyone else who is contemplating DIY their own ground mount. 
This saved me a pot of money, as it made fitting the array to my sloping site very simple and economical. Any owner/builder, or a competent handyman/woman, can DIY so I encourage anyone thinking of a DIY solution to go for it. 
The PV installers would only quote on a level site, with owner supplied foundations (with the exception of one installer who uses a ground screw).  The figures quoted to me I considered excessive, believing I could save money by a bit of innovative thinking.  Providing I don't cost my own labour, I am thousands of dollars in front. :Biggrin:

----------


## Draffa

10kW!  Good lord!  :Biggrin:   If only I could afford a system of that size.

----------

